# General > Literature >  Reading Group - Book 2

## SunnyChick

Suggestions for our second book folks?!  Sorry this took a while, but the best things are worth waiting for!  Fun times ahead for sure!   :Grin: 

The booklist we chose from last time:

http://bestsellers.about.com/od/book...ading_list.htm

We chose one from the first 3, so perhaps we want to choose from the next 3?  I'm open to any alternative suggestions:

*4. 'Three Cups of Tea' by Greg Mortenson and David Oliver Relin*


*5. 'Memoirs of a Geisha' by Arthur Golden*


*6. 'The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time' by Mark Haddon*

----------


## jlumsden

i've always wanted to read Memoirs of a Geisha. I will however read anything!  :Smile:

----------


## jlumsden

http://www.waterstones.com/waterston...sleep/7981721/

This one also sounds good, I shouldn't start looking at books . . I just want to buy them all  :Smile:  I already have a library starting in the house  :Smile:

----------


## SunnyChick

I have read "Memoirs of a Geisha" and would be happy to re-read this.  Have more recently read the "The Incident of the Dog in the Night-time" which was also an excellent read.  

"3 Cups of Tea" is on my to do list, and that one "Sleep" sounds pretty good too.  

Oh decisions decisions!  HA HA!  I love books, and like yourself, I tend to buy more than I have time to read!   ::

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I love 'The Dog in the Night-time', started 'Memoirs of a Geisha' but couldn't get into it, and 'Before I go to Sleep' is the next book I planned to buy. My choice would be 'Before I go to Sleep' but I'd read any of them.

----------


## jlumsden

o.k, I really can't decide! they all sound very good to me :-\ Why don't we read one this time and the other next?

----------


## SunnyChick

"Before I Go to Sleep" - S J Watson.  Everyone seems happy to read this so let's give it a whirl!  

Is it ok to give ourselves until end July to read this folks?

----------


## jlumsden

Sounds good to me!

----------


## SunnyChick

DEAL!   :Grin: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Before-I-Go-.../dp/0857520172

£7.79 from amazon, hardback. 

I know hardbacks are more expensive than paperbacks, so for those who would rather wait and buy the paperback version, I think it should be available by about mid June, which would allow you a couple of weeks to read if prior to book group discussion in July.

Tilly Teckel - do you want to lead the questions for this one?

Cheers folks - Happy reading! x

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Good find on Amazon there!

I'd be happy to lead the questions this time but you may need to give me reminder a week before - I have a mind like a sieve  :Wink: 

All excited again now, hope lots of peeps join in this time!

----------


## bod1403

Hi,
   Can I join in? :/

----------


## SunnyChick

The more the merrier!  Just get yourself the book, enjoy the read, and check back on here July time to join in the discussions :O) x

----------


## Tilly Teckel

> Can I join in? :/


YAY - if you post it, they will come...!

----------


## bod1403

Will get the book today. Can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Spotted the book in Tesco today for £8. Mine is the way from Amazon or I'd have bought it. Handy if anyone wants to join in without buying online.

----------


## SunnyChick

Delighted to see a positive uptake for this book!  All aboard folks!  Fun times x

----------


## jlumsden

My book is on the way!! I should have it by Friday  :Smile:  Can't wait!!  :Grin:

----------


## bod1403

Have started book. Gripping from page 1  :Smile:

----------


## SunnyChick

My copy arrived yesterday, just as I am 10 pages into a new book.... o what to do?  Continue with other book, or get stuck into our one first!  LOL!x

----------


## jlumsden

My book is here now (!) just as I finished my last one, so no dilemma for me  :Smile:  x

----------


## SunnyChick

Dilemma over - Before I go to sleep picked up last night, the millenuim trilogy (which I am also excited to read) will wait for a couple of weeks!  x

----------


## jlumsden

I started it yesterday and i have read 166 pages :/ It is so difficult to put down!!!  :Grin:

----------


## jlumsden

Oh my goodness, this book is ridiculously gripping!! I have been reading it continuously since about 2 o'clock and I now feel sick with excitement!! I am obviously not going to give anything away but just wait till you get to page 333!! This is one of the best books I have read in a long long time!!!1  :Grin:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Got my copy yesterday, starting it tonight. May take a nap beforehand cos I think I'll be up most of the night!

----------


## jlumsden

I have finished  :Grin:  might read it again!!  :Grin:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Oooooh, I enjoyed that. Had to stop myself turning straight to page 333 though! Started it last night and finished it this morning; just couldn't put it down. Will get my thinking cap on for questions... good excuse to read it again I think!

----------


## jlumsden

Get some good questions Tilly  :Smile: !! A book as good as this needs good questions so no pressure  :Smile:  i honestly can not believe how much it gripped me from the very very beginning  :Smile:  x

----------


## jlumsden

P.s. Everyone should read this book, and also, I am going to read it again from Monday I think  :Grin:

----------


## SunnyChick

Am on about page 100 - the pages are flying past.. I'm already gathering suspicions and making preconceptions which will all be totally wrong no doubt, but I'm enjoying it and making margin notes as I go! xx

----------


## SunnyChick

Looking forward to the questions Tilly Teckel - you ready to go soon?  YEHAR!  :O) x

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Hey, thanks for the heads-up, I'd totally forgot! Told you I had the brain of an amoeba! 

Questions to follow very soon..... (once I've skimmed through the book again!)  :Smile:

----------

